# اسئله شائكه جدا asmicheal



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

*اسئله شائكه جدا asmicheal​*
اقولها بكل ثقة اشهد الا الة الا الله الواحد الوحيد + هل المسيحيون كفرة ؟+ ما هي الأدلة على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟! هاتوا براهينكم إن كنتم صادقين+ ما رأيكم في أن الذي صلب هو يهوذا تلميذ المسيح وليس المسيح نفسه؟!+ ما هي نظرة المسيحية إلى الأديان الأخرى؟+ هل يمكن للشيطان أن يتزوج من إنسان..!



اقولها بكل ثقة اشهد الا الة الا الله الواحد الوحيد .. 
وحين  ارشم الصليب ( وسيلة اعدام السيد المسيح ورمز المسيحية كلها ) لا اعبد  الصليب ولا امجد الخشب .. انما وسيلة الاعدام هى اهانة لاى مجرم ورمز  لاجرامة انما لو كان المصلوب بلا خطية .. يجول يصنع خيرا طوال حياته على  الارض يشفى مرضى ..يقيم موتى .. معجزات عديدة لاتكفيها الكتب كلها خير بلا  اى شر فالصليب هنا رمز قمة الحب الذى قدمت على الصليب .. المهم عند رشم  الصليب نقول : بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين .. ولا اعرف لما  يتناسى الكل الة واحد امين ويصم البعض بشوشة منقوصة وقطع مبتور اننا نعبد  الاب + الابن + الروح القدس ... ولهذا القول توضيح بالمشاركة التالية


لينك مباشر




=


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

أنا لست مشركاً بالله لأننا نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بإله واحد لا شريك له. ونعبد إلهاً واحداً.
# أما عن عقيدة الثالوث في المسيحية، فهي كالآتي:
نحن  لا ننفرد وحدنا بعقيدة الثالوث Holy Trinity، لأنها كانت موجودة في  اليهودية، ولها شواهد كثيرة في العقد القديم ولكن بأسلوب مستتر وأحياناً  مباشر، ولكنه كان مكشوفاً فقط للأنبياء ومحجوباً عن عامة الشعب لعدم قدرتهم  على إستيعاب حقيقة جوهر الله. وتوقع سوء فهمهم له في مرحلة طفولة معرفتهم  به وبداية إعلان ذاته لهم، وحرصاً منه على عدم وقوعهم في الإعتقاد بتعدد  الآلهة، الأمر الذي تسربت معرفته لآبائنا قدماء المصريين، فوقعوا في عقيدة  الثالوث الوثني.
بل إن مجتمعنا الإسلامي أيضاً يشاركنا في القرآن هذه  العقيدة بإعترافه بوجود جواهر الثالوث، ولكنه يعترف بها كحقيقة وليس  كعقيدة. فهو يؤمن ويصرح بالله، وبكلمته، وبروح قدسه. وهذا هو إيماننا بالله  الآب الذي يمثل ذات الله لأنه أصل الوجود وعلة كل شيء فيه، وكلمته الذي  نطلق عليه الابن لأنه قدرته المولود منه والذي به صنع الوجود وبدونه لا  يعمل شيئاً، وروح قدسه الذي هو روح الحياة فيه والذي به يعطي الحياة لكل  موجود. وبالإجمال إله واحد؛ موجود بذاته، وحي بروحه، ناطق بكلمته.
واضح  إذاً في هذه العقيدة أنها إيمان بإله واحد له ذات واحدة. وهذه الذات تتمتع  بالنطق والحياة. وبدون النطق يكون إلهاً أعجمياً مجرداً من العقل والنطق،  ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون خالقاً للوجود ولا يصح أن يكون إلهاً. وبدون الروح  وهو تيار الحياة فيه يكون إلهاً ميتاً ومن ثَمَّ لا يكون إلهاً!
إذاً  الله إله واحد ثالوث. واحد في ذاته، ثالوث في خصائص كيانه؛ الوجود والنطق  والحياة. الوجود بالذات والنطق بالكلمة والحياة بالروح. والذات هي ذات الله  والكلمة هو كلمة الله والروح القدس ينبثق من ذاته القدسية لذلك يسمى روح  القدس. وهي جواهر أساسية بدونها لا يتقوم كيان الذات الإلهية.
هل بعد  هذا الإيضاح تجد أننا إستحضرنا إلهاً آخر وجعلنا بجوار الله حتى تتهمنا  بالشرك؟! وهل بعد إعتراف مجتمعنا بالله الواحد وثالوثه المتمثل في ذات الله  وكلمة الله وروح قدسه تصمم على إتهامنا بالشرك؟ إنه أمر عجيب حقاً!! هذا  المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
بل والأعجب من هذا أننا نحن  ومجتمعنا –مع رجاء عدم الإستغراب- نعيش حياتنا بهذا الإيمان عينه. فإيماننا  بالله الواحد الثالوث هو الذي نستخدمه في حياتنا بتسميته بإسمه المبارك في  كل لحظة بقولنا بإسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد. وهي مرادف  البسملة التي يستخدمها مجتمعنا في كل تصرف وفي بداية كل عمل بترديده بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم الإله الواحد. وهو نفس ثالوثنا المسيحي. الله الواحد هو  الآب ذاته الله، والرحمن بصيغة المرة على وزن فعلان وتشير إلى الإبن  الوحيد الجنس، والذي صنع رحمة للعالم مرة واحدة بفدائه له من حكم الموت  الأبدي. والرحيم بصيغة الكثرة على وزن فعيل ويشير إلى الروح القدس روح  الكثرة والنمو والخصب لأنه روح الحياة، والذي بفاعليته إمتد عمل رحمة الله  في فدائه. وإن لم يكن الأمر كذلك، فما هي الحكمة من أن تكون هذه البسملة  بسملة ثالوثة لله؟! وفي نفس الوقت هو إله واحد وليس ثلاثة آلهة، ولم تكن  بسملة رباعية أو سداسية؟ ولو لم يكن الرحمن خاصية جوهرية في الله، والرحيم  خاصية أخرى جوهرية في الله فإنه ما كان هناك مبرر إطلاقاً لتكرار لفظ مشتق  من الرحمة مرتين بدون حكمة إلهية تخص علاقة الله بالمؤمنين به؟


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

هل المسيحيون كفرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الكُفر  هو ضد الإيمان لأنه كفر بالله . والكفر atheism هو أيضاً ضد الشكر (جحود  النعمة). فالكافر هو مَنْ ينكر وجود الله؛ أي ينكر أن يكون الله أصلاً  للوجود وخالِقاً للعالم.
ونحن المسيحيين نؤمن بأن الله خالِقنا "يا رب  أنت جابِلنا وكلنا عمل يديك" (إشعياء 8:64). وأنه خالق السماء والأرض  (مزمور 25:102). وأن كل ما نتمتع به من خيرات أرضية هي من عند الكُفر هو ضد  الإيمان لأنه كفر بالله. والكفر atheism هو أيضاً ضد الشكر (جحود النعمة).  فالكافر هو مَنْ ينكر وجود الله؛ أي ينكر أن يكون الله أصلاً للوجود  وخالِقاً للعالم.
ونحن المسيحيين نؤمن بأن الله خالِقنا "يا رب أنت  جابِلنا وكلنا عمل يديك" (إشعياء 8:64). وأنه خالق السماء والأرض (مزمور  25:102). وأن كل ما نتمتع به من خيرات أرضية هي من عنده (إنجيل متى 11:7)  (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)...
وإن كنت  تدعوني كافراً لأني مختلف عنك في دينك، فهل تقبل أن أدعوك أنت كافراً لأنك  مختلف عن ديني؟! وإن كان لا، فلماذا تُكَفِّرني؟! وهل من الحكمة أن يتبادَل  الناس إتهام بعضهم البعض بالكفر بسبب إختلافهم في عقائدهم؟ إن التعبير  العاقل أننا مختلفان في الدين ولسنا كافرين.. كلانا مؤمن بإله واحد خالق  السماء والأرض.. وليت كل واحد منّا يحترم ديانة وعقيدة الآخر، ونبعد عن  الحقد والضغينة التي تهدم المجتمع لا تبنيه. هذا المقال منقول من موقع  كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
وأريد أن أسألك سؤالاً: هل يصح للمسلم التزوج  بكافرة؟ الإجابة هي لا حسب النص الصريح المكتوب في القرآن "ولا تنكحوهن حتى  يؤمن"! إذاً، فنحن غير كفرة، بدليل السماح للمسلم التزوج بمسيحية. بل  بالأكثر، فقد تزوج النبي محمد رسول الإسلام من ماريا القبطية!
ه (إنجيل متى 11:7) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)...


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

لا نقاش عقائدى ببروفيلى او بموضوعاتى المسيحية بمنتدى الكنيسة 
عقيدتى المسيحية اقدمها للمسيحيين ومن يريد ان يسمع فليسمع
=========
ما هي الأدلة على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟! هاتوا براهينكم إن كنتم صادقين، أو كما يقول القرآن في سورة البقرة 111: هَاتُواْ بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ!

أولاً: إعتراف القرآن!

في عرضنا هذا لما يقوله كتاب القرآن، فليس هذا عن إيمان بالطبع -وإلا فلماذا بقينا في المسيحية!- ولكن إن حاولت أن أثبت لك إيماني فقط من كتبي -التي تنادي بتحريفها- فما الفائدة.. ولكني فقط أحدثك بلغتك! فكتاب الله واحد، ولا يتناقض عبر العصور فيأتي بما هو ضد ما قاله الله سابقاً، فالله واحد، هو هو، أمساً، واليوم، وإلى الأبد.

1- لقد إعترف القرآن بكتابنا المقدس وأنه موحى به من الله وأنه هدى ونور للناس في قوله عن التوراة: "قُلْ مَنْ أَنزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ..؟ قُلِ اللَّهُ" (سورة الأنعام 91). وفي قوله عن الإنجيل "وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ" (سورة الحديد 27). وفي قوله عن الإنجيل والتوراة معاً: "وَأَنزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ مِن قَبْلُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ" (سورة آل عمران 3، 4). وعن سلامة الكتاب المقدس من التحريف: "يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ آمِنُواْ بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا مَعَكُم" (سورة النساء 47). بل والإحالة إليه للتأييد والتدليل في قوله: "فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَؤُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ" (سورة يونس 94)... إلخ. 
ولقد إعترف القرآن كذلك بثالوثنا تفصيلاً؛ الله، وكلمته، وروح قدسه. وذلك في قوله: "إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ" (سوره آل عمران 45). وفي قوله: "تَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ" (سورة البقرة 87، 253). وهذا هو ثالوثنا؛ الله الذي نطلق عليه لفظ الآب أي المصدر أو العلة العاقلة للوجود، وكلمته التي نطلق عليها الإبن لأنه مولود من العقل الأزلي، وروحه القدوس روح الحياة في الله ولكل الوجود.
3- لقد إعترف بألوهية المسيح في قوله: "إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى" (سورة آل عمران 45). وفي قوله: "إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ" (سورة النساء). وهذا هو إيماننا الكامل بالمسيح أنه كلمة الله وجوهره روحي (روح منه) وأنه من السماء وليس من هذا العالم (كلمته ألقاها إلى مريم) وأنه مُرسَل من الله (ورسول منه).
4- لقد إعترف بسر تجسده: "فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا" (سورة مريم 17). وفي قوله: "إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلامًا زَكِيًّا. قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا. قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ.. وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَّقْضِيًّا" (سورة مريم 19-21). وهذا هو إيماننا أنا المسيح ولد بقدرة الله على خلاف الطبيعة بطريقة معجزية تفوق إدراك البشر. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
5- لقد إعترف بموته وقيامته من الموت وصعوده إلى السماء "السَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا" (سورة مريم 33). وكذلك في قوله "إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ" (سورة آل عمران 55)..
6- لقد إعترف بأن العذراء مريم التي ولدت المسيح هي فوق كل نساء العالم "وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاء الْعَالَمِينَ" (سورة آل عمران 42). وهذا هو إيماننا في العذراء القديسة مريم أنها كأم المسيح فاقَت كل نساء العالم في الكرامة.
7- لقد إعترف بأعمال المسيح الإلهية والتي تخص الله وحده وذلك في قوله عن كخالِق من الطين"أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ" (سورة آل عمران 49). وفي قوله عنه كشافي للأمراض ومقيم للموتى: "وَأُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ" (سورة آل عمران 49). وفي قوله عنه كعالِم للغيب "وَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ" (سورة آل عمران 49). وفي قوله إنه لا سلطان لإبليس عليه في قوله: "وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ" (سورة آل عمران 36). ويؤكد معنى هذه الآية تفسير الرازي لوجاهة المسيح في الدنيا بقوله "سمعت رسول الله يقول ما من مولود من بني آدم إلا نخسه الشيطان حين يولد فيستهِل صارِخاً من نَخْسِهِ إياه، إلا مريم وإبنها".
وهذا هو إيماننا بالمسيح أنه به خُلِقَ كل شيء وأنه شفى المرضى وأقام الموتى وأنبأ بالغيب، وليس لإبليس سلطان عليه.

البرهان الثاني على صحة المسيحية: رعاية أقباط مصر:

إن أقرب برهان إلى إدراكنا في مصر، وهو دليل ملموس لنا جميعاً على صحة الإيمان المسيحي، وأنه ديانة إلهية هو -حسب قول دارسو تاريخ مصر من عصر الرومان إلى يومنا هذا- إنه معجزة بقائنا نحن ملايين الأقباط أحياء إلى هذا اليوم ورعاية الله لنا بالرغم من عوامل الإبادة التي مررنا بها عبر العصور المتتالية سواء بالإستشهاد أو بالإضطهاد أو الإذلال أو بالنفي والسبي أو بالهجرة... ويندهش الكثيرون لصمود الإيمان المسيحي في مصر لعشرات القرون من السنين بالرغم من كل هذا... إلخ.

البرهان الثالث: ظهور النور من قبر السيد المسيح:

إنه برهان عملي محسوس ومنظور على مستوى كل العالم على صحة الإيمان المسيحي ذلك هو شهادة الله له بظهور نور من قبر السيد المسيح في سبت النور لعيد القيامة كل عام، وإشعال الشموع منه وتوزيعها على كل الموجودين من مندوبي كنائس العالم. وهذا أمر ليس مخفياً على أحد ومكشوف لكل العالم. وظهور النور من قبر بعينه دوناً عن سائر قبور البشر يدل على أن صاحب هذا القبر كائن سماوي. ولكن من البديهي أنه ليس هناك كائن سماويي يُدفَن في قبر إلا إذا كان قد لبس جسداً ومات ثم دفن. ومَنْ هذا يا تُرى غير كلمة الله الذي نزل من السماء وتجسد من العذراء وذاق الموت على الصليب ودُفِنَ ثم قام من الموت وترك القبر فارِغاً، وجعل بزوغ النور منه في تِذكار قيامته كل عام برهاناً على قيامته حقاً من الموت؟ وبرهاناً على صدق رسالته!
الطبيعي
البرهان الرابع: وجود الكفن المقدس:

إن الكفن الذي كان ملفوفاً فيه جسد المسيح، أجرى عليه فريق من الباحثين على مدى العصور وحتى يومنا هذا دراسات علمية بأحدث الأجهزة التكنولوجية، وأثبتوا فيها أن هذا هو كفن المسيح الذي يحمل كل علامات آلامه وصلبه. والكفن حقيقة قائمة وموجودة ويعتبر شهادة محسوسة ومنظورة. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن هذا كفن السيد المسيح ما يزال موجوداً في تورينو بإيطاليا.

البرهان الخامس: ظهور السيدة العذراء:

لا أحد ينكر حقيقة ظهور السيدة العذراء في مصر وفي أماكن متفرقة من أرجاء العالم المسيحي على مدى الأجيال المتعاقبة، ثم تكثيف ظهورها بجسمها النوراني على قِباب الكنائس بجوار الصليب مرات عديدة في أماكن متفرقة في مصر في الفترة من إبريل 1968 إلى بداية عام 2001، وإستمرار ظهورها يومياً عدة ساعات من الليل مصحوباً بظواهر سماوية من أنوار وسحب من بخور وحمام من نور.. ثم تجدد ظهورها عام 2002 في أسيوط.. إلخ.
إن هذا يحمل تعزية وتشجيعاً وتثبيتاً للإيمان بإعتباره إنكشافاً على العالم غير المنظور ورؤية السماء بمن فيها.. فهل هناك أكثر من إنكشاف السماء على الأرض بظهور العذراء يقيناً على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟!


البرهان السادس: المعجزات الكُبرى على مرّ التاريخ:

يذكر التاريخ معجزات كُبرة تمت على مشهد من ولاة مصر على مر العصور نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: نقل جبل المقطم في حكم المعز لدين الله الفاطمي، وفيضان النيل في عهد محمد علي باشا، والتأكد من ظهور النور من قبر المسيح في القدس أمام إبراهيم باشا بن محمد علي باشا.
ونذكر كذلك زيارة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر لمشاهدة ظهور العذراء بالزيتون، وبعد التأكد من رؤيتها أصدر الإتحاد الإشتراكي بياناً يؤكد هذا الظهور. ثم صَدَّق الرئيس بعد ذلك على تخصيص الأرض المواجهة لكنيسة القديسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون والتي كانت جراجاً لهيئة النقل العام لتُقام عليها كاتدرائية للقديسة العذراء، وهذا ما تم فعلاً. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعي
البرهان السابع: تطلع الكثيرين للنهج على درب المسيحية:

من البراهين القوية على صدق المسيحية تطلُع كثير من الشعوب وأصحاب الديانات إلى إقتفاء أثر روحانياتها وفضائلها وأساليب عباداتها وتشريعات أحوالها الشخصية وأنشطتها الإجتماعية... وبهذا التطلع بدأت بعض الديانات تلبس ثوب المسيحية الكاملة وهذا كله تمهيد لإنضمامهم لحظيرة الإيمان بالمسيح تحقيقاً لما تنبأ به في قوله " لي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد" (يوحنا16:10).. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).




http://st-takla.org/Holy-Bible_.html

=



=


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

سؤال: كيف يكون المسيح إنساناً ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه إنه إله؟! هل قال سيدنا عيسى أنا إله اعبدوني؟!

إن  كان المسيح هو كلمة الله، فهو بالضرورة يحمل صفات الله لأن المشابهة قائمة  بين الله وكلمته. فإن كان النور الصادر من الشمس يحمل صفات الشمس، والكلمة  المولودة من العقل تحمل صفات العقل. فهكذا كلمة الله يحمل صفات الله لأنه  مولود منه وأصلاً قائم فيه. فإن كان الله جوهره روحي بعيد عن المادة وغير  محدود وموجود في كل مكان وأزلي وأبدي.
أما ظهوره في شخص المسيح بالجسد  من القديسة مريم فهو أمر حادث له في زمان هذا العالم من أجل رسالة معينة  للبشرية هي رسالة الخلاص. كمان أن تجسده لم يحد من لاهوته ولم يغير من  صفاته الإلهية، لأن اللاهوت لا يُحَد وصفاته لا تتغير.
وإن كان كلمة  الله يحمل صفات الله فهو صورة الله. لأنه كما أن الكلمة المولودة من العقل  الإنساني هي صورة طبق الأصل للعقل الذي ولدها. وكل من يريد أن يرى العقل  يراه في كلمته، لأنه قد يصمت الإنسان برهة ولا تعرف ما يدور في عقله ولكنه  بمجرد أن يتكلم يتضح مكنون عقله وما يخفيه داخله. لذلك فإنه يمكن الحكم  برجاحة العقل أو عدمها من كلام الإنسان. فهكذا كلمة الله هو صورة الله ومن  يراه يكون كأنه قد رأى الله. وهذا ما رأينه في المسيح حسب شهادة الكتاب له  أنه صورة الله (رسالة فيلبي 6:2) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في  موقع الأنبا تكلا).
وإن كان كلمة الله هو صورة الله بالحقيقة فهو يمثل  شخص الله أيضاً ولكن كواحد معه وليس كأحد غيره. لأنه كما نقول إن نور الشمس  يمثل الشمس لأنه مولود منها وغير منفصل عنها. ونقول عن الكلمة إنها تمثل  العقل لأنها مولودة منه وغير منفصلة عنه، هكذا كلمة الله نقول عنه إنه يمثل  شخص الله لأنه مولود منه وغير منفصل عنه وواحد معه، والواحد مع الله إله،  والمولود من إله هو إله. فلا غبار إذاً على القول إن السيد المسيح إله. هذا  هو التوضيح الأول لألوهية السيد المسيح. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة  الأنبا تكلا.
وهذا ما يقرره الإنجيل في قوله "في البدء كان الكلمة وكان  الكلمة الله، كل شيء به كان.. وكوِّن العالم به، ولم يعرفه العالم..  والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده" (يوحنا1:1-14). وفي سورة آل  عمران يقول القرآن بنفس هذا المعنى "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله  يبشرك بكلمة منه إسمه عيسى". ليس هناك تأكيد أكثر من هذا لألوهية السيد  المسيح!
أما التوضيح الثاني فهو أنه بجانب حقيقة جوهره الروحي ككلمة  الله وإتصافه بالصفات الإلهية، فهناك أيضاً حقيقة أعمال عجائبه ومعجزاته.  وهي أعمال الله ذاته.
فالمسيح له المجد أظهر سلطانه على إعطاء الحياة  بإقامته الموتى، وأظهر قدرته كخالق عندما خلق عينين من الطين للمولود أعمى،  وعندما خلق خمراً من الماء ومن الخمسة أرغفة والسمكتين طعاماً لخمسة عشر  ألف نسمة، وأظهر سلطانه على إبراء النفوس والأجساد.. وأظهر سلطانه على  الشياطين.. إلخ.
كذلك له سلطان دينونة البشر يوم يُبعَث الناس من القبور  في يوم الحشر الذي هو يوم الدينونة. ومن المعروف أن الدينونة هي من سلطان  الله وحده.. والعالم كله ينتظر مجيئه ثانية من السماء لدينونة جميع البشر.

ندما  نفكر في شهادة الكتاب المؤكدة عن شخص المسيح يمكننا أن نري الكثير من  العناصر والنصوص المختلفة التي تؤكد وتبرهن ألوهيته. فمثلاً هناك النبوات  المسيانية مثل ما جاء في (مزمور 2: 7 - 12) الذي يتحدث عنه كابن الله.  (مزمور 110: 1) يعلنه كرب (مزمور 45: 6، أشعياء 9: 6) تتحدث عن أنه الله  وهناك النصوص التعليمية مثل (يوحنا 1: 1، 14) يتحدث عن المسيح علي أنه  الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. (فيلبي 2: 5 - 1) تتحدث عنه  أنه "صورة الله" (عبرانيين 1: 2 - 3، كولوسي 1: 15) تعلن "أنه بهاء مجد  الله ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته" (عبرانيين 1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  يعلن بكل جرأة أنه هو الله. (1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) تؤكد أن "الله ظهر في  الجسد" (مرقس 2: 27، لوقا 5: 20، يوحنا11: 43 - 44) كل هذه الشواهد تشهد  بامتياز ألوهية المسيح. وهي أيضاً تعيد تعريف السبت وغفران الخطايا وإقامة  الموتي. وبالإضافة إلي قيامته بالجسد فإن أقواله التي يعلن فيها "أناهو"  تقدم لنا أوضح تأكيدات وبراهين ألوهيته. وفي هذه الأقوال يفصح بنفسه عن  الإله المتجسد. وبمساعدة الرسول يوحنا الذي يسجل نفس كلمات الرب يسوع كشاهد  عيان ومعه بعض اللاهوتيين المعروفين أحاول تقديم هذه الحقيقة.
وأبدأ  بتسجيل الأغراض الواضحة للبشير يوحنا في كتابته لإنجيل المسيح في (20: 30 -  31) ويقرر يوحنا بوضوح "وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في  هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي  تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه"


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

إذا كان المسيح هو الله، فكيف يموت الله وهو الحيّ القيّوم؟! كيف يموت  المسيح على الرغم من لاهوته؟ هل الله يموت؟ وهل موت المسيح كان ضعفاً؟

إن الله لا يموت. اللاهوت لا يموت.

ونحن نقول في تسبحة الثلاثة تقديسات " قدوس الله، قدوس القوى، قدوس الحى الذي لا يموت".

و  لكن السيد المسيح ليس لاهوتاً فقط، إنما هو متحد بالناسوت. لقد أخذ  ناسوتاً من نفي طبيعتنا البشرية، دعى بسببه " إبن الإنسان". وناسوته مكون  من الجسد البشرى متحداً بروح بشرية، بطبيعة مثل طبيعتنا قابلة للموت.  ولكنها متحدة بالطبيعة الإلهية بغير أنفصال..

و عندما مات على الصليب، إنما مات الجسد، بالناسوت.

وهذا  ما نذكره في صلاة الساعة التاسعة، ونحن نصلى قائلين "يا من ذاق الموت  بالجسد في وقت الساعة التاسعة". موت المسيح لم يكن ضعفاً. ولم يكن ضد  لاهوته.

لم يكن ضد لاهوته، لأن اللاهوت حى بطبيعته لا يموت، كما أن  شاء لناسوته أن يموت كمحرقة سرور، أيضاً لفداء العالم. ولم يكن موته ضعفاً،  للأسباب الآتية:

1- لم يكن موته ضعفاً، إنما حباً وبذلا. وكما يقول الكتاب " ليس حب أعظم من هذا، أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه" (يو 15: 13)

2-  السيد المسيح تقدم إلى الموت باختياره، فهو الذي بذل ذاته لكى يفدى  البشرية من حكم الموت. وما أعظم قوله في الدلالة على ذلك " أنا أضع ذاتى  لآخذها أيضاً. ليس أحد يأخذها منى، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتى. لى سلطان أن  أضعها، ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً" (يو 10: 17، 17).

إن ضعف الإنسان العادى في موته، يتركز في أمرين:

أ- أنه يموت على الرغم منه، وليس له سلطان أن يهرب من الموت. أما المسيح فقد بذل ذاته دون أن يأخذها أحد منه.

ب-  الإنسان العادى إذا مات، ليس في إمكانه أن يقوم إلا أقامه الله. أما  المسيح فقام من ذاته. وقال عن روحه " لى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً". وهذا كلام  يقال من مركز القوة وليس من مركز الضعف.

ومن دلائل قوة المسيح في موته:

3-  أنه في صلبه وموته " إذا حجاب الهيكل قد إنشق إلى إثنين من فوق إلى أسفل.  والأرض تزلزلت، والصخور تشققت، والقبور تفتحت، وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين  " حتى أن قائد المائة الذي كان يحرسه خاف – بسبب هذه المعجزة – هو وجنوده  وقالوا: حقاً كان هذا إبن الله (متى 27: 51- 52)

4- دليل آخر، أنه في موته كان يعمل، إذ فتح الفردوس وأدخل فيه آدم وباقى الأبرار واللص.

5-  من دلائل قوته في موته، أنه بالموت داس الموت (2تى 1: 10، عب 2: 14).  وأصبح الموت حالياً مجرد قنطرة ذهبية يصل بها الناس إلى الحياة الأفضل.  فيقول بولس الرسول "أين شوكتك يا موت" (1كو 15: 55).

من كان يدير الكون إذن أثناء موته؟
لاهوته  كان يدير الكون. اللاهوت الذي لا يموت، الذي لم يتأثر إطلاقاً بموت  الجسد.. اللاهوت الموجود في كل مكان، الذي هو أيضاً في السماء (يو 3: 13).

St-Takla.org Divider فاصل - موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

إن  الله حقاً حي لا يموت، وهو قائم بذاته، وعلة قيام كل حي. ولكن إذ أصبحت  هناك حاجة لغفران الخطية بموت مَنْ هو مثل الله ولا يكافئ الله غير ذاته  وكلمته. لذلك تمَّم لنا تجسده وتأنسه في كلمته الذي من طبعه ومن جوهره.  وبتجسد الكلمة وتأنسه صار قابلاً للموت. ولكن الذي ذاق الموت هو جسد بشريته  وليس لاهوته لأن اللاهوت لا يموت. لذلك صار الموت لكلمة الله معنوياً من  أجل إتحاده بجسد. أي أن السيد المسيح قد مات بحسب الجسد، لكن لم يمت بحسب  طبيعته الإلهية. فالإنسان العادي له روح وجسد: فروحه لا تموت، ولكن جسده  يموت، وهو إنسان واحد. فبعد أن يموت جسد الانسان يبقى روحاً حياً لأن إلهنا  "ليس هو إله أموات بل اله أحياء" (إنجيل مرقس 27:12). هذا المقال منقول من  موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

ومما سبق نستنتج حقيقة أن الله مات بمعنى  ولم يمت بمعنى آخر (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فهو لم يمت بلاهوته ولكن إنطبق عليه وضع  الموت لإتحاده بجسد بشري ذاق به الموت.

فعندما مات السيد المسيح على  الصليب فإنه مات بالجسد، أما روحه الإنساني فبقى حياً، وكلاهما متحد  بالاهوت: "مُماتاً في الجسد ولكن محيياً في الروح الذي فيه أيضاً، ذهب فكرز  للأرواح التي في السجن" (رسالة بطرس الاولى 18:3). وبهذه الصورة نفهم أن  الكلمة المتجسد من الممكن أن يموت بحسب الجسد، ولا يموت بحسب الروح  الإنساني، وبالطبع أيضاً لا يموت بحسب الطبيعة الالهية، لأن لا الروح  الإنسانى يموت، ولا اللاهوت يموت


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

إذا كان المسيح إلهاً، فإذاً أنتم تؤمنون بإلهين الله والمسيح وهذا هو الشرك بعينه!




الإجابة:



سبق  وأكدنا أن إيماننا بالله هو أنه واحد لا شريك له خارجاً عن ذاته، ونؤمن  أنه خالقنا وخالق كل الأشياء بكلمته المولود منه منذ البدء والقائم فيه منذ  الأزل. وولادة كلمته منه لا تجعله إلهاً ثانياً لأنها لم تفصِله عنه،  لأنها ولادة روحية متصلة بدون إنفصال كولادة النور من مصدر النور وكولادة  الكلمة من العقل. كذلك لما أرسل الله كلمته متجسداً لفداء العالم لم ينفصل  عنه مثلما يرسل كلمته فتعمل عملها خارج العقل وهي قائمة في ودون أن تنفصل  عنه، وكما يخرج النور من مصدره ويملأ كل مكان ولا ينفصل عن مصدره. هكذا  كلمة الله يخرج من العقل الإلهي لكي يعمل عمله حسب إرادة الله دون أن ينفصل  عنه الله لا بالولادة الأزلية ولا بالتجسد (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا  الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). لذلك فالله  وكلمته هما ذات واحدة وإله واحد وليسا اثنين، والوحدة قائمة بينهما. كما أن  العقل الإنساني وكلمته هما واحد. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا  تكلا.



وكل ما في الأمر أن الله غير المنظور يصبح منظوراً في  كلمته المتجسد. كما أن العقل غير المنظور يصبح منظوراً في كلمته المتجسدة  نُطقاً يُسمَع، أو كتابة تُقرأ، أو فِعلاً يُحَس وينُظَر. إذاً نحن نؤمن  بإله واحد ناطق بكلمته صانع به الوجود وكل الخليقة.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

إذا كان الله قد مات، فمَن الذي كان يدير العالم ويقوده؟! مَنْ كان يدير الكون أثناء موته؟!

الإجابة:
لاهوته  كان يدير الكون. اللاهوت الذي لا يموت، الذي لم يتأثر إطلاقاً بموت  الجسد.. اللاهوت الموجود في كل مكان، الذي هو أيضاً في السماء (يو 3: 13).
الله  لم يمت بلاهوته. ولكن الذي وقع عليه فعل الموت هو الناسوت المتحد  باللاهوت. واللاهوت هو لاهوت الابن الكلمة الذي أرسله الآب إلى العالم  ليبذل نفسه عنه لفدائه دون أن ينفصل عن الآب. فالكلمة تجسد ومات وهو قائم  بكليته في حضن الآب. فالله يسوس العالم بابنه الكلمة ويخلصه في نفس الوقت  به أيضاً. وهذا ما نقرره في تمجيدنا للابن الكلمة ليس فقط لأنه ولد من  العذراء وصلب عنا لكن أيضاً لأنه الحي الذي لا يموت.
أي أن الذي وُضِعَ  في القبر هو جسد السيد المسيح المتحد باللاهوت، ولكن في نفس الوقت لاهوته  يملأ الوجود كله ولا يحده القبر ويدير العالم كله.
إن أي شخص له جهاز  تليفاز يمكنه أن يستقبل فيه الصورة والإرسال. ولكن الارسال مالئ الكون  المحيط به بحيث يمكن أن يستقبل نفس الأرسال شخص آخر في أي دولة أخرى في  العالم، وهو نفس الآرسال! فبرغم من أن الإرسال مالئ الأجواء الُعليا في  العالم، إلا أنه يمكن أن يُستقبل في جهاز صغير بكل تفاصيله وأحداثه وألوانه  وكلماته. فعندما تجسد السيد المسيح كان في بطن العذراء اتحد اللاهوت  والناسوت المحدود، وفي نفس الوقت كان اللاهوت يملأ الوجود كله، ولا يحده  مكان. فإذا كان إرسال التليفزيون من الممكن أن يملأ الأجواء في العالم كله،  ولا نتعجب من إستقباله في جهاز صغير في بيت!! هل نتعجب أن لاهوت السيد  المسيح يملأ الوجود كله وفي نفس الوقت تستقبله العذراء مريم متجسداً في  بطنها بسر لا يُنطَق به ومجيد. ونفس الوضع عندما كان في القبر، وهو نفسه  قال: "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء؛ ابن الإنسان الذي هو  في السماء" (آنجيل يوحنا 13:3). أي أن لاهوته يملأ السماء والأرض.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

ما رأيكم في أن الذي صلب هو يهوذا تلميذ المسيح وليس المسيح نفسه؟!

إن  المسيح لم تكن شخصيته مجهولة في المجتمع اليهودي، لأنه كان يجول في كل  مدينة وقرية يكرز بملكوت الله، وصنع مع الشعب معجزات لا يُحصى عددها، وكانت  تجتمع إليه ألوف من البشر لكي تستمع إلى تعاليمه. ثم إنه قَبْل الصليب  مَرَّ بخمس محاكمات أمام ولاة مثل هيرودس وبيلاطس، وأمام رؤساء الدين مثل  حنّان وقيافا رؤساء الكهنة، وبعد هذه المحاكمات وقف بيلاطس والي اليهودية  أمام جموع الشعب وخَيَّرهم بين تسليم المسيح لهم ليُصلَب وبين باراباس  اللص، وعندما طلبوا صلب المسيح سلَّمه بيلاطس إلى جند الرومان ومرَّ بمراحل  الجلد واللكم والتعيير و إكليل الشوك، وأخيراً سار في طريق الآلام حاملاً  الصليب تحت حراسة مشددة إلى أن بلغ مكان الجلجثة وهناك سمّروه ورفعوه على  الصليب (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا). وكان في  رفقته في طريق آلامه حتى مكان صلبه أمه مريم ويوحنا الحبيب وبقية  المريمات. وهو على الصليب نطق بكلمات لا ينطق بها لسان بشري. فمتى إندس  يهوذا في هذا المشوار العلني المكشوف أمام كل بشر ليضع نفسه مكان المسيح؟!  وكيف أن يهوذا بعد خيانته يفعل هذا؟ ويا ترى لِمَنْ سَلَّم يهوذا نفسه لكي  يُصلَب عِوَضاً عن المسيح. وهل لو كان يهوذا هو الذي صُلِبَ كانت تحدث كل  مظاهر الطبيعة التي قال بسببها "ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي" العالِم الفلكي  "لابد أن إله الطبيعة يتألَّم الآن". إن رواية يهوذا هذه هي فرية ضد  المسيحية لا يصدقها عقل إنسان.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

إن الآلام المزرية التي مرَّ بها المسيح حتى ميتة الصليب، هل تليق بإله متجسد؟
الحقيقة  الأولى: أن هذه الآلام بكل ما تحمله من صورة مزرية وعار وتحقير حتى موت  الصليب هي أجرة الخطية التي يرتكبها البشر. ولا يدرك شناعة الخطية وما  تستحقه من عقاب إلا مَنْ يتأمَّل فيما تفعله الخطية من تدنيس للنفس والجسد  وإفساد هيكل الله الذي هو جسدنا وفي جسامة إساءتها إلى جلال الله وقداسته.  لأن جميع خطايا الإنسان موجهة إلى شخص الله ذاته قبل أي كائن آخر (مزمور  4:51) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).
الحقيقة  الثانية : إن آلام الصليب بكل ما فيها من عار لا تزيد في وضاعتها عن وضاعة  تجسده بالنسبة لعظمة مجده. فإن كان التجسد بركة وتكريماً وشرفاً لعالمنا  هذا.. فماذا بعد أن صار الله في صورة إنسان (عبد)؟ وإن كان قد أخذ صورة  العبودية لغرض خلاص البشر، فلا إعتراض على ما جاز به من ألم وعار. هذا  المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
الحقيقة الثالثة : إن هذه  الآلام بتنوعاتها المختلفة من أدبية ونفسية وروحية وجسدية كلها ضرورية  لإيفاء العدل الإلهي حقه في قصاص الخطية من آدم وذريته.
الحقيقة الرابعة  : إنه من أجل فائق محبة الله للجنس البشري، هان عليه كل شيء من أجل  إنقاذهم من أنياب إبليس، ورفع حكم الموت عنهم، وإرجاع شرف البنوة الإلهية  لهم، ورَدّ ميراثهم الأبدي لهم. وإن كان قد اقتضى الأمر أن يعمل أكثر من  ذلك لعمل.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

ما هي نظرة المسيحية إلى الأديان الأخرى؟

الإجابة:
نحن نؤمن أن  كل البشر هم خليقة الله كما يقول الكتاب "للرب الأرض وملؤها، المسكونة وكل  الساكنين فيها" (مزمور 1:2). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع  الأنبا تكلا)وقد رتبهم الله أمماً وشعوباً وقبائل وألسنة، وأرسل لهم الحق  على ألسنة أنبيائه إلى أن نزل عليهم متجسداً متأنساً، وأظهر لهم ذاته  بأقواله وتعاليمه وأعماله الإلهية التي أيدت صدق ما قاله وما علَّم به.  وهناك مَنْ قَبِلَه وهناك من رفضه، وهناك من سمع الكرازة وهناك مَنْ لم  يسمع. لذلك إذا وُجد ملايين من البشر من أصحاب الديانات الأخرى لم يؤمنوا  به فلهم ظروفهم التي بسببها لم ينالوا نعمة الإيمان به. وهو وحده الذي له  القدرة والسلطان على تقدير هذه الظروف والحكم فيها.
نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعي
ويمكن القول إن الذي سيدينهم الله هم:
أولاً:  الذين ينكشف لهم الحق ويعرفونه وتظهر لهم علاماته وقرائنه ثم يعاندونه  ويحيدون عنه بل وينكرونه. لأنهم كأنهم عاندوا الله وأنكروه لأنه هو الحق.
ثانياً: الذين يقودون شعوباً بعقائد يدركون أنها غير صادقة ويضلونهم بها. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
ثالثاً:  الذين يقتلون الناس ويضطهدونهم بسبب إختلافهم عنهم في ديانتهم، لأن هذه  الفئة تضع نفسها مكان الله في إدانة الناس والتسلط على أرواحهم التي هي ملك  لله وحده.
رابعاً: الذين يعيشون في الخطايا والشرور من فسق وزنا وظلم وسرقة وغش وقساوة قلب ولا يتوبون عن شرورهم ويموتون بخطاياهم.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

هل يمكن للشيطان أن يتزوج من إنسان..! وواضح من كلامهم أن هناك كتب في السوق تتحدث عن هذه المسالة!




نحن لا نؤمن مطلقاً بهذا الأمر!



وليس له أي سند عقيدي أو تاريخي.



فلا نعرف أحداً من البشر يرجع نسبه إلى الشياطين Devils.



كما أن مثل هذا الكلام غير مقبول عقلياً. وعليه ردود كثير من الناحية العقيدية، نذكر من بينها:



الشياطين أرواح، وليست لهم أجساد تتوالد كالبشر.



إنهم أرواح بإعتبارهم ملائكة. وقد سماهم الكتاب أرواحاً (إنجيل لوقا 20،17:10).



وقال  عنهم إنهم "أرواح نجسة" (أنجيل متى 1:10)، وأنهم "أرواح شريرة" (لو21:7)،  (أعمال الرسل 12:19). فكيف للأرواح أن تتوالد؟! وكيف لهم ككائنات ليس لها  أجساد، أن تلد كائنات لها اجساد؟!



وطبعاً الجنس والزواج لا يوجد بين هذه الأرواح. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.



فالشياطين  –وإن كانوا قد فقدوا قداستهم- إلا أنه لا تزال لهم طبيعتهم الملائكية.  ولذلك يقول سفر الرؤيا أنه حدثت حرب بين ميخائيل وملائكته والتنين (أي  الشيطان) وملائكته: "وحارَب التنين وملائكته.. فطُرَحَ التنين العظيم،  الحية القديمة، المدعو إبليس والشيطان، الذي يضل العالم كله، طرح إلى الأرض  وطرحت معه ملائكته" (سفر الرؤيا 7:12-9). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس  هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)وماداموا ملائكه، أنظر ما قال المسيح عن الملائكه  في حديثه عن القيامه: قال:



"لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون، بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء" (مت30:22).



إذن  الملائكة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون. والشياطين ملائكة تنطبق عليهم هذه الصفة.  إنهم قد يثيرون النواحي الجنسية بين البشر، ولكنهم هم أنفسهم ليست لهم هذه  الخواص الجنسية. فقد يظهر الشيطان في شكل رجل أو في شكل إمرأة. ولكن:



لا يوجد شيطان امرأة، ولا شيطان رجل...



لا  يوجد بين الشياطين ذكر وأنثى. ولا توجد لهم أجساد رجال، ولا أجساد نساء.  وبالتالي لا توجد فيهم مواد الإخصاب، من حيوانات منوية وبيوضات. ولا  يستطيعون أن يكونوا مصدراً لإيجاد إنسان، ولا حتى لإيجاد شياطين. فالشياطين  سبب كثرتها هو كثرة عدد الساقطين من الملائكة، وليس هو توالد بين  الشياطين!



فإن كانوا لا يتوالدون فيما بينهم، فبالأحرى مع البشر.



نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعي



والتوالد يحتاج إلى توافق في النوع أو الفصيلة.



فلا  يحدث مثلاً توالد بين سمك وطير، ولا بين طير وحيوان، وى بين حيوان وسمك..  ولا بين إنسان وطير.. لابد إذن من توافق في الجنس والنوع. وعلى نفس القياس  لا يمكن أن يحدث توالد بين إنسان وشيطان، بالإضافة إلى أن الشيطان ليس له  جسد.



إن التاريخ لم يقدم لنا مثالاً واحداً لهذا التوالد.



لا  نعرف شخصاً واحداً قد ولد من أبوين، أحدهما إنسان والآخر شيطان، حتى يقدم  لنا إجابة عن سؤال محير، وهو أية الطبيعتين تكون الغالبة في هذه العلاقة  حتى يكون النسل إنساً أو يكون شيطاناً، أو يكون "شيطوإنسان"..!! وهل يكون  مرئياً أم غير مرئي..!



ولعل مصدر هذا السؤال كله، هو قصص  العفاريت التي يحكونها للأطفال، والتي تزدحم بها مكتبات قصص الأطفال للأسف  الشديد.. بالإضافة إلى القصص التي يتوارثها العامة وأهل الريف، ويتداولون  حكاياتها، وربما تشكل جزءاً هاماً من الفلكلور الخاص بهم...



نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعي



أدعوك  أخي الخادم لأن ترشد هذه المجموعة التي تسأل هذا السؤال في البحث في  المكتبة الإستعارية بالكنيسة في سلسلة كتب "سنوات مع أسئلة الناس" لقداسة  البابا شنوده الثالث، حول هذا الأمر.. حتى يجدون الإجابة بأنفسهم فتتثبت في  عقولهم أكثر.. أو بالأحرى ترشدهم إلى قسم الأسئلة الموجود بهذا الموقع..  حتى يقرأون الرد بانفسهم، ويعرفون أين ينظرون حين يحتاجون الحصول على  المعلومة.. حيث أن الإنترنت الآن أصبح شيء أساسي جداً للجميع.. وحتى  يتعلمون أن هناك أموراً أخرى في الانترنت غير الدردشة والمواقع الخاطئة  وإضاعة الوقت بدون هدف..



وبإمكانك كذلك أن تقرأ هذا الكتيب  الموجود بين أيديهم لتستطيع الرد بصورة أفضل.. وسيكون من المناسب أيضاً أن  تقوم بتحضير درساً (أو أكثر من درس) عن طبيعة الشيطان.. حدود قدراته.. كيف  سقط.. عدد الشياطين.. ولا تهمل الجانب الإيجابي من ناحية دراسة الملائكة  وطبيعتهم وقدراتهم وحمايتهم لبني البشر وحروبهم مع الشيطان.. مع نهاية  الشيطان وإنتصار الملائكة في النهاية..


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

كيف أن الله الغير محدود يصير في جسد محدود؟

إن الله لا يتجسد  بذاته، ولكن كلمة الله هو الذي له خاصية التجسد. وهو يتجسد ليعمل عمله في  الطبيعة أو مع الإنسان، وحيث أنهما أي الطبيعة والإنسان مخلوقات محدودة؛  فلابد أن يكون تجسده فيهما بصورة محدودة كذلك. لذلك كلمة الله يتجسد في فعل  أو في قول أو بصورة إنسانية، تماماً مثل العقل الإنساني الذي يتجسد في  كلمته: مقروءةً أو مسموعةً أو مترجمةً في فعل منظور ومحسوس. وكما أن العقل  الإنساني كلمته لها خاصية التجسد فهكذا أيضاً كلمة الله. (ستجد شروحاً أخرى  عن هذا الأمر هنا في قسم الإيمان من موقع الأنبا تكلا).
وتجسد الله في  أي صورة من هذه الصور لا تحِد لاهوته، لأن قدرته تظهر في كل صورة حسب غاية  وجودها. فهو يحدد الصورة التي يُظهِر فيها قوته الخالقة ولكن الصورة لا  تحده. وفي علاقة الله بالعالم ظهر بصورة محدودة في كل مخلوقاته وفي علاقاته  بالأنبياء. حيث ظهر بلهيب نار في شجرة عليقة، وفي عمود سحاب ونور، وظهر  كثيراً في صورة شبه إنسانية. لذلك لم يكن غريباً أن يظهر للعالم بصورة  إنسانية كاملة.
وإن كان الله جوهره نور؛ فكما أن النور خاصيته الانتشار  ويملأ المكان الذي يحل فيه دون أن يحده المكان. هكذا الله حلَّ بلاهوت  كلمته في بطن العذراء مريم واتحد بجسد كامل منها دون أن يحد هذا الجسد  لاهوته.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

ما هي علاقة موت المسيح بخطية الإنسان و خلاصه؟

ما هي علاقة موت  المسيح بخطية الإنسان و خلاصه؟ - إن كانت الخطية تفصل الإنسان عن الله،  وتسبب له الموت الأبدي. ولا سبيل للعودة إلى الله ونوال الحياة إلا  بمغفرتها. فيكون أوجب شيء للعودة إلى الله عون مغفرة الخطية التي بها  يتصالح الإنسان مع الله وتعود علاقته به. - ليس من له سلطان على مغفرة  الخطية سوى الله وحده، لأن الخطية موجهة في الأصل إليه وحده. وإذ هو رحوم  غفور فإنه يغفر. وإذ هو عادل أيضاً فلابد أن تكون مغفرته بمقتضى عدله. أي  لابد أن يقتص من الخاطئ حال خطيته تماماً مثل حال بره طالما لم نله قصاص عن  خطئه. ولاستوى الخاطئ أيضاً مع البار في المعاملة على الإستمرار في خطئه  ومحبطاً للبار في بره. وإن كان البشر في دعوتهم إلى السلام والمصالحة  يشترطون ان يكون سلاماً وصلحاً مبنيين على العدل. فليس أقل على الله من أن  يقيم سلامه مع الإنسان على عدله خصوصاً عندما يخطئ الإنسان إليه ويعصى  وصاياه.

3- إن خطية واحدة تستحق موت صاحبها. فكم هي الخطايا التي  يرتكبها الإنسان، ثم كم هي خطايا ملايين البشر. ومن ثم كم هي عدد الميتات  التي تستحقها البشرية كلها. وإن كانت أجرة الخطية هي الموت حسب تصريح  الكتاب (رومية 32:6). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلا) وحسب ما أنذر الله به آدم قبل سقوطه (سفر التكوين 17:2). فلا ثمن لها  يغفرها سوى الموت. ولا موت يتسع لرفع حكم الموت عن هذه الأعداد التي لا  تُحصى من البشر، بل الأعداد التي لا تحصى من خطاياهم سوى موت كائن غير؛ أي  سوى الله نفسه غير المحدود. والله روح غير قابل للموت، ولذلك لابد أن يتجسد  لكي يقبل الموت في جسده. ولابد أن يتأنس لكي ينوب عن الإنسان بموته. هذا  المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

4- وحيث أن الله لا يمكن  أن يتجسد بذاته، فلذلك كلمته المساوي له والذي يمكن أن ينوب عنه، والذي له  خاصية التجسد، تجسد بحلوله في بطن العذراء مريم وولادته منها. وبهذا التجسد  صار ممكناً له أن يذوق الموت وصار مناسباً أن يكون موته قانونياً في خلاص  الإنسان وذلك لأنه جمع في ذاته صورة الإنسان الذي يستحق الموت والله الذي  به يحمل قوة قادرة على صفح ومغفرة لا نهائية لخطايا جميع البشر في كل زمان  ومكان.

إذاً كلمة الله بتجسده وتأنسه وتقديم ذاته للموت قدَّم غفراناً للخطايا ورفعاً لحكم الموت وإعادة للحياة لكل العالم.


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2012)

هل هناك تشابه بين الثالوث المسيحى و"الثالوث" الوثنى؟ وإلا فما هو  الفرق بينهما؟ وهل من أسباب إنتشار المسيحية فى مصر، التشابه بين عقيدة  الثالوث فيها، وعقيدة "الثالوث" فى قصة أوزوريس و إيزيس و حورس؟

ا

لو كان سبب انتشار المسيحية بسرعة فى مصر، هو التشابه بين عقائدها والعقائد المصرية الفرعونية...



ولماذا قتل الوثنيون 

فما سبب إنتشار المسيحية فى باقى بلاد العالم؟ هل هو تشابه أيضاً فى العقائد؟! وإن كان هناك تشابه، فلماذا اضطهدت الوثنية المسيحية؟

القديس  مارمرقس كاروز الديار المصرية ومن جهة لاشك أن المسيحية كشفت ما فى  الوثنية من زيف وخطأ، وليس ما بينها من تشابه! وإلا فما الداعى لدين جديد  يحل محل الوثنية؟ ولماذا حدث صراع عنيف بين الوثنية والمسيحية على مدى  أربعة قرون، إنتهى بانقراض الوثنية، فتركها عابدوها، وتحطمت الأوثان...! ؟!  عقيدة الثالوث، فالواضح أن الوثنية لا تؤمن بها.. هذا المقال منقول من  موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. فأين عقيدة " الثالوث " فى كل هذة الجمهرة من  الآلهة؟! فمصر الفرعونية كانت تؤمن بالإله "رع"، الذى خلق الإله "شو"  والإلهة "نفتوت". وباقترانهما أنجبا الإله "جب" إله الأرض، والإلهة "نوت"  إلهة السماء، اللذين تزوجا وأنجبا أوزوريس، وإيزيس، وست، ونفتيس، وبزواج  أوزوريس وإيزيس أنجبا الإله حورس.. إلى جوار آلهة آخرى كثيرة كان يعبدها  المصريون...

الوثنية تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة في نطاق واسع، وليس بثالوث Trinity.

وفى مثال قصة أوزوريس وإيزيس، ذكرنا عشرة آلهة مصرية، لو أردنا أن نأخذ هذه

هل يمكن إنتقاء أية ثلاثة آلهة وتسميتهم ثالوثاً؟!

القصة  كمثال.. كما أن فى قصة تخليص إيزيس لزوجها المقتول أوزوريس، وإعادته إلى  الحياة، ساعدها تحوت إله الحكمة، و أنوبيس إله التحنيط، وأيضا ًساعدتها  أختها نفتيس.. فليست القصة "ثالوثا". وليست فى عقائد المصريين القدماء  عقيدة تسمى التثليث على الإطلاق.. ومع كل ذلك نقول: إن المسيحية لا تؤمن  بتثليث فقط، إنما بتثليث وتوحيد


----------



## rania79 (9 فبراير 2012)

رووووووووووووعة بجد يا حبييتى
توبيك مفيد لاى حد وبيرد ع اسئلة كتير
ربى يباركك ياغالية
وميرسى لمجهودك


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

اقولها بكل ثقة اشهد الا الة الا الله الواحد الوحيد + هل المسيحيون كفرة  ؟+ ما هي الأدلة على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟! هاتوا براهينكم إن كنتم صادقين+   ما رأيكم في أن الذي صلب هو يهوذا تلميذ المسيح وليس المسيح نفسه؟!+  ما  هي نظرة المسيحية إلى الأديان الأخرى؟+  هل يمكن للشيطان أن يتزوج من  إنسان..!


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2012)

للرفع شكرا لمتابعتكم


----------



## girgis2 (9 مارس 2012)

*أسئلة مهمة ومتكررة فعلاااا
شكرااا وربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 مايو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (9 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## nemo1343 (9 يوليو 2012)

لن ارد على الاجابات ولكن اقول لك
اذا كان دين الاسلام حقاً يبطل كل هذا اليس صحيح؟
ليس فى الدين مجاملة 
ففى القران " لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة"
وانا متيقن طبعا ان الاسلام دين الحق


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يوليو 2012)

تسلم ايدك على هذا الموضوع الرائع الجميل الذى يثبت ان المسيحين مؤمنون باله واحد وليسوا مشركين كما يظن البعض


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع 


=


----------



## amgd beshara (2 أغسطس 2012)

> لن ارد على الاجابات ولكن اقول لك
> اذا كان دين الاسلام حقاً يبطل كل هذا اليس صحيح؟
> ليس فى الدين مجاملة
> ففى القران " لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة"
> وانا متيقن طبعا ان الاسلام دين الحق


مع كل الدلائل دي 
يبقي ربنا خلق ليا عقل علشان مستخدموش 
و هو كدة مش بيحترم عقليتي
ثم مين هما الثلاثة دة خطا كبير اوي في معرفة المسيحية
زي ما قال اتخذوني و امي الهين
مين في العالم كلة بيعبد السيدة العذراء
هو الموضوع كلة تشوية الاخرفقط
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع 


=


----------



## النهيسى (21 أغسطس 2012)

*مجهود وموضوع راائع
تسلمى أختى الغاليه
الرب يباركك
شكرا*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## علي المسلم (28 أغسطس 2012)

asmicheal قال:


> اقولها بكل ثقة اشهد الا الة الا الله الواحد الوحيد + هل المسيحيون كفرة ؟+ ما هي الأدلة على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟! هاتوا براهينكم إن كنتم صادقين+ ما رأيكم في أن الذي صلب هو يهوذا تلميذ المسيح وليس المسيح نفسه؟!+ ما هي نظرة المسيحية إلى الأديان الأخرى؟+ هل يمكن للشيطان أن يتزوج من إنسان..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هل استطيع ان اجيب على هذه الاسئلة ؟


----------



## asmicheal (30 أغسطس 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لا استاذ على  المسلم
لا نقاش عقائدى بموضوعاتى 
عقيدتى ومجهودى للمسيحين
وليس لمجادله الاخرين


يوجد قسم للنقاش الدينى بالمنتدى هنا 
لو حبيت الحوار الدينى
افتح موضوع هناك وستجد اساتذتى واستاذتى الموهلين للرد


اما انا فعقيدتى المسيحيه للمسيحيين ولا نقاش عقائدى مطلقا  بموضوعاتى 


شكرا لذوقك ومتابعتك 



=


----------



## asmicheal (9 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفغ 



=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2016)

للرفع


----------

